# The Shang



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

is it a bad thing if i've never posted in the Shang?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Errrr, actually, you just have


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Not bad, not good, you are welcome anytime


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree with Carex. Of course, when you visit The Shang you get a free cup of coffee or tea at the Cafe Chez Marc, and get a chance to pet the doxies.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So...what?

Is this a new version of the same old thread that is an easy "boost" for any of the more committed citizens here?

You know...the ones who want to quietly bump their "post count" by replying lots of short and vapid comments to a totally lightweight thread, here at ehmac?

A thread that doesn't require much thought or consideration? Or even good spelling?  

Fine then. You can add a hundred or more posts to you're "score" with almost NO effort on the "Shang". Or on it's newest clone. And no one will ever call you on it. Pretty much....

Your choice. You're concience.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

A wee bit dramatic dontcha think Mr. 7k?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"A thread that doesn't require much thought or consideration? Or even good spelling?" "Your choice. You're concience." My conscience is clear........not sure what you "consience" [sic] is experiencing.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey MacNutt...since you're talking about spelling and such, you spelled conscience wrong (as Dr. G pointed out) and you used "it's" when you should have used "its" and "you're" when you should have used "your". I wouldn't normally point something like that out, but...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mrs. F., go to the head of the class! I did not see the "you're" and "it's" miscues. This is what I am trying to tell my students (I teach literacy education here at Memorial) -- at times, when proofreading, one might overlook something because the mind actually interprets what should be there on the printed page rather than what actually is on the printed page. Kudos to you for you metacognitive awareness.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Dr. G! There will be a shiny, red apple on your desk tomorrow morning!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacNutt said:


> You know...the ones who want to quietly bump their "post count" by replying lots of short and vapid comments to a totally lightweight thread, here at ehmac?


Not to mention the missing word "with" between the words "replying" and "lots" to complete the sentence structure.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> A wee bit dramatic dontcha think Mr. 7k?



HAHA, that was pure gold.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mrs.F., I don't deserve the apple since you caught the grammatical miscues. There will be a free cup of tea or coffee waiting from you at the Cafe Chez Marc in the real Shang thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, another miscue-finder. I am ashamed to have let these slip through my consciousness. Along with Mrs.F., there is a cup of tea or coffee waiting for you at the Cafe Chez Marc. 

FYI -- I DO spell my name "Marc" not "Mark".


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Strictly speaking, using an ellipsis to indicate a dramatic pause or emphasis is not correct, even though this usage has become a common convention online. And I'm not really happy with that one comma. 

But more to the point, what wrong with vapid, lightweight posts that require little thought or consideration? Is not Shangri-La a place of peace and relaxation?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I had just finished editing my column and always try to watch closely for complete sentence structure. Seems I was in top form this morning to notice that one. The coffee at Cafe Chez Marc is welcome on this cold morning.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Is not Shangri-La a place of peace and relaxation?" Spoken like one who has attained a true level of Enlightenment. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No doxie???????? Your loss. One cup of java coming up.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Pardon me for noticing, but some short posts contain more wisdom than those of 500 words.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

SINC said:


> Not to mention the missing word "with" between the words "replying" and "lots" to complete the sentence structure.


Bah, intransitive is the new transitive.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The more I read this forum, the more I realize how bad my grammar, punctuation -- aw [email protected] it... I can't write worth ****e.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I thought post count doesn't matter here.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Pardon me for noticing, but some short posts contain more wisdom than those of 500 words.


 "I should be glad, if I could flatter myself that I came as near to the central idea of the occasion, in two hours, as you did in two minutes."

Edward Everett in a letter to President Lincoln on the Gettysburg Address.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

well, it seems that MacNutt lost this one. 
will he accept this defeat gracefully, or will he protest it.

ps: apologies for the meaningless post, but my post count is wayyy behind my agenda to take over as number one poster on Ehmac by June 2012.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macnutt - The Shangri-La Clubhouse has a very special place at ehMac. You could think of it as the relaxed chat room for all who want to be involved. I have talked to some members on the board that like that the Clubhouse came about, so that other threads would stay more on topic, so you can have your information and your socializing without diluting both.



MaxPower said:


> I thought post count doesn't matter here.


It's not supposed to, but when post counts were changed when posts were recounted there was some complaints. The post count in the big picture doesn't mean much, but everyone wears it as a badge of honour whether they mean to or not. The best part of ehMac I've liked is that regardless of how many posts people have they are still listened to. The only thing the large posters often have on those who have posted less is less time of being part of the board and familiarity with the general culture.

Quality before quantity, but who cares about quantity if you're having fun (not at the expense of others).


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Its safe to assume that contributors to the Shangri-La Clubhouse thread are doing so for reasons other than boosting their post count! There are no prizes for posts just as there is no intrinsic value to an individual post. The existence of a virtual hang-out (with a ventilated smoking section to boot) is yet another niche that is well accommodated within this board. Live and let live (and chill out).


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I for one enjoy posting in the Shang, the people that frequent it, and it is a casual laid back environment where one can be as serious or as silly as they want.

It provides a nice safe haven away from political banter and sometimes heated postings.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

As MaxPower once so aptly put it, when you think of The Shang, think of it as one long Seinfeld episode!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion and Jim, I echo your "live and let live" sentiments. That is what I envisioned nearly two years ago when I posted the topic now fondly called "The Shang". Since there is no one topic/theme in The Shang, no one need fear getting off-topic. Think of it as a sanctuary from the reality that surrounds our everyday existence. Paix to one and all.

Jim, re your comment "The existence of a virtual hang-out (with a ventilated smoking section to boot) is yet another niche that is well accommodated within this board. Live and let live (and chill out).", keep in mind that there is to be NO smoking anywhere near the club house, the Cafe Chez Marc or the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club. Sorry to disappoint, but I am trying to do my bit for everyone's health. I trust that you might appreciate this "prevention prior to prescription" approach.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dr. G., I could have sworn I detected a faint wiff of smoke wafting from the direction of the Grimsby nook. Perhaps they, like me, didn't realise that smoking was prohibited (it does tend to taint the tea). Indeed, I must go back into the archives of the Shang to determine whether this policy predated that of Vancouver - in which case, the management are to be congratulated for their foresight (not to mention concern over the health of the doxie's lungs).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, we have hundreds of happy customers and patrons who may enjoy a smoke free environment. Our workers are also protected......................as are, as you contend, the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't look now, but this thread is "only" 5381 postings behind its bigger brother. Sibling rivals???? We shall see................


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Dr. G., I could have sworn I detected a faint wiff of smoke wafting from the direction of the Grimsby nook. Perhaps they, like me, didn't realise that smoking was prohibited (it does tend to taint the tea). Indeed, I must go back into the archives of the Shang to determine whether this policy predated that of Vancouver - in which case, the management are to be congratulated for their foresight (not to mention concern over the health of the doxie's lungs).


 Jim,

I assure you that my days of smoking fine cigars are far behind me. My health is far too important to me.

Perhaps the wiff of smoke you detected was from the wood fire from the pizza ovens, BBQ pit and the wood stoves??


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MaxPower, my apologies for confusing the waft of smoke with the pizza ovens. Which reminds me, can I order a 12" Hawaiian to go, extra pineapple?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, we make some of the finest pizzas here at the Cafe Chez Marc. We shall be expanding tomorrow, with the new addition, "Marco's Pizza Emporium", serving Italian food from all the regions of Italy.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

A Hawaiian pizza coming right up. Although you will actually have to go to the real Shang to get it. 

However we do make a fine Meatatarrian pizza as well. for all of you manly men out there.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Dr. G,

Perhaps i can be of some assistance with the Itallian corner of the Shang.

Frankie, a friend of mine, has told me that I am an honouary Itallian. So I should be able to help out with the authinticity of "Marco's Pizza Emporium".


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Sorry, I can't make it over to the real Shang (too many threads over and I'm in a rush), I'll opt for the doxie delivery (assuming the problem of the doxies consuming their cargo has now been resolved).

I think I know Frankie (is it he of Frankies Tomato?). If not, I'll ask my Italian neighbour. All houses in Toronto come standard with Italian neighbours who are a life-saver when it comes to watching the World Cup on a big screen TV, not to mention help with anything.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

No, Frankie, a friend of mine, is also from Grimsby.

Frankie, a friend of mine, is the guy you call when you need something done.

Tiles, carpet, you name it. Frankie, a friend of mine, is the guy. I've been his helper on many occasions and this is where I have learned all I know about flooring.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

That's what friends are for. In this world of superficiality and celebrity with alterior motives and hidden agendas, it is truly a meaningful accolade to be known as a good friend


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Frank is truly someone I am proud to call a friend. The "a friend of mine" is more of a (insert mobster movie here) reference. We say that to each other all the time. And then laugh about it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MaxP, sorry, but I am going with only second and third generation Italians who have grown up with these styles of cooking. You may certainly be an honored patron, but we shall leave the cooking to those who know, and have it in their blood and genes.

Jim, the doxies are trained to kill on command, and not to eat any of their Mission of Mercy medications and foods (e.g., chicken soup, bagels, etc). Thus, your pizza is safe. Since it is free anyway, we don't have a "Free if delivered in over 30 minutes policy".


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Very well Dr. G. The offer still stands though.

Perhaps we could use my help with some of my other ethnic backgrounds: Welsh, Irish, German and Ukranian.

Aw forget it. I'm a Canadian.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Has this thread now become the new Shang?? Like New Coke? Only to eventually be replaced by the original?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Actually, Dr. G. it just arrived and although the doxie denied it was him, there were 5 doxie-sized bites missing. Methinks that particular doxie needs some remedial training. However, I did give him a slice as a tip. Very generous on the pineapple and piping hot! I presume Pizza Pizza stole the idea of the powered heater cases from the Shang.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, we found the culprit. Luckily, our pizza makes one thirsty. She shall be severly punished for her crime.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538196.html


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Replace the Shang?????????????????? NEVER!!!!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The doxie that delivered the pizza was definately male, as my ankle (he couldn't really reach my shin) will attest. No need to punish the lil' critter, just doxie his wages.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

The Shang as in Shangri-la? Or this thread?

To clarify, I was saying the Clubhouse would eventually replace this thread. As in my New Coke/Classic Coke reference.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doxie his wages?????? Jim, you should be on stage at the "What's up Dachs?" Comedy Club.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MP, I understand now. The Real Shang, as in the Clubhouse thread, is the main thread. This is just an offshoot and shall not replace THE Shang.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

To distinguish the two, this is the Shang-hai'ed thread.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Replace the Shang?????????????????? NEVER!!!!


the day that happens is the day Dr. G will officially leave ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Oryxbiker, re your comment "the day that happens is the day Dr. G will officially leave ehMac" I say "Death before dishonor". Actually, while I was never banned from ehMacLand, I did tell Macnutt, who was complaining that I was not posting on a Mac at the time, to put it to a vote. If ehMacLanders wished to see me leave until I got my iBook, I would respect their wishes. He never called for a vote. Freedom of speech struck another blow for liberty. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't look now, but in two days we have posted 54 postings to this thread (not including this #55 post). At this rate, and the rate of growth of the original Shang thread, how long until this one surpasses the original? While I don't think/want this to happen, it would make for an interesting math problem.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Shang thread posting rate is 28/day

Clubhouse posting rate is 5450/720 days = 7.5 per day

Assuming these rates do not change then the Shang thread would pass the Clubhouse thread count number sometime early on December 12th, 2005 (the thread counts would be about 7423 at that point).

The number of days (X) from today at which point the two trajectories cross is calculated by solving this equation:

(post rate of Shand thread x X days) + 56 = (post rate of Clubhouse thread x X) + 5450

28X +56 = 7.5X +5450

28X =7.5X + 5394

28X - 7.5X = 5394 

Thus 5394/20.5 = X X = 263.12 days from March 24th


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm not sure If I have ever posted in the orig. "shang". But I'm not a heavy poster.
It seems like it is the thread reserved for the Elite members (or ones with time to burn). Surely I am not worthy of posting is a such a place. Am I?

Maybe one day.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I was going to comment on zigzagry's reticence, UTBJW's math, and Dr. G's latent desire to see The Shang overtake The Shangri-La Clubhouse, but The O.C. just came on.

Gotta run, sorry!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, your math seems accurate. I shall have to stop posting here and become the "x" variable in the equation. Let's see................no mention of doxies here will result in a dramatic loss of postings............unless I post in the Clubhouse, which would make it even more dramatic a difference.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Zigzagry, there is no Elite in the Clubhouse. Everyone is equal and all are welcome. Your first visit gets you a free cup of tea or coffee in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This will be my last post in the Pseudo Shang.

Back to the Real Shang I go!


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Don't look now, but in two days we have posted 54 postings to this thread (not including this #55 post). At this rate, and the rate of growth of the original Shang thread, how long until this one surpasses the original? While I don't think/want this to happen, it would make for an interesting math problem.


one i ain't willin to solve either...


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Zigzagry, there are no elite in the Shang. Gosh, did we have him fooled or what!? 

On a side note: oryxbiker, exactly what invisible alien is your avitar trying to mate with?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Peter Scharman said:


> On a side note: oryxbiker, exactly what invisible alien is your avitar trying to mate with?


I have wondered that myself many times, Peter! :rofl:

I know, I know, couldn't resist one more post.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter is correct. We are equals among equals at The Shang. This pseudo-Shang is a nice hideout for those who want to smoke and drink, and not associate with any doxies.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

what if i don't smoke are drink Dr. G? i like coke soda water though. 

and avatar is humpin anything Peter Scharman. its just meant to be funny i guess. my old one had to get deleted so i put this one up.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> I know, I know, couldn't resist one more post.


SINC, I think you may have a posting problem. 

Perhaps you need to attend a Posters Anonymous meeting, to be held regularly in the Clubhouse. This is an efficient program. Admitting you have a problem isn't just the first step--it's the only step.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> SINC, I think you may have a posting problem.
> 
> Perhaps you need to attend a Posters Anonymous meeting, to be held regularly in the Clubhouse. This is an efficient program. Admitting you have a problem isn't just the first step--it's the only step.


OK. I admit it.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It's SINCs alter ego posting here. The naughty SINC. The one that the good SINC keeps tucked away until its time to roll out the RV (soon SINC, very soon).


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

used to be jwoodget said:


> It's SINCs alter ego posting here. The naughty SINC. The one that the good SINC keeps tucked away until its time to roll out the RV (soon SINC, very soon).


 Righ you are UTBJW.

I beleive the naughty SINC you speak of is the one that wearsTHIS!!!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

That be the one (see how he casts no shadow......)!!!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I never noticed that there's no shadow.

That is a bit odd.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

used to be jwoodget said:


> That be the one (see how he casts no shadow......)!!!


Never do, on an overcast day!


----------

